# [mini TIP] Che driver usare con tal componente HW?

## .:deadhead:.

Quante volte ci siamo chiesti: funzionerà $HW_tal_dei_tali_non_rimovibile con il mio OS? Quale driver devo usare per far funzionare $HW_tal_dei_tali_non_rimovibile ? Che razza di HW ho sotto il case e che driver devo usare sotto linux?

Bene per rispondere a tali domande basta postare l'output del comando 

```
lspci -n
```

 in questo form (non lasciatevi trarre in inganno dal nome della distro citata: funziona con qualunque distro)

L'output che vi verrà restituito indicherà il nome dei componenti presenti sul PC ed i drivers necessari al funzionamento sotto linux.

Questo tip è stato preso da questo sito e qui riportato per l'alto valore documentale  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bellissima idea cosi non dovro piu usare google per certi chipset che non ricordo a memoria  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bionicle

Veramente molto interessante, é proprio quello che stavo cercando e questo funziona benissimo. Grazie

----------

## Luca89

veramente una ottima cosa, grazie per la segnalazione.  :Smile: 

----------

## neryo

fighissima cosa...   :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Ottima idea.

----------

## lavish

Grandissimo tip! Veramente utile!

----------

## btbbass

utile, ma a me nn funziona...

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

eppure se incollo il mio output

```

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 8086:3580 (rev 02)

0000:00:00.1 Class 0880: 8086:3584 (rev 02)

0000:00:00.3 Class 0880: 8086:3585 (rev 02)

0000:00:02.0 Class 0300: 8086:3582 (rev 02)

0000:00:02.1 Class 0380: 8086:3582 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 Class 0c03: 8086:24c2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 Class 0c03: 8086:24c4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 Class 0c03: 8086:24c7 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 Class 0c03: 8086:24cd (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 Class 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 Class 0601: 8086:24cc (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 Class 0101: 8086:24ca (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Class 0401: 8086:24c5 (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Class 0703: 8086:24c6 (rev 03)

0000:01:04.0 Class 0280: 8086:1043 (rev 04)

0000:01:05.0 Class 0607: 1180:0475 (rev b8)

0000:01:05.1 Class 0c00: 1180:0551

0000:01:08.0 Class 0200: 8086:103e (rev 83)

```

mi restituisce una lista vuota...

----------

## randomaze

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> mi restituisce una lista vuota...

 

Nel qual caso puoi sempre approfondire il "come collaborare" inviando la lista del tuo hw e i driver che ti funzionano  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

cavolo! veramente carino!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Carino ma nel mio caso sbanda completamente  :Smile:  per lui avrei qualcosa come un amd64 con chipset via rhine mentre ho un intel centrino ..  :Smile: 

Fede

----------

## funkoolow

comodissimo, come altri tips! grazie della dritta!

----------

## xdarma

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> utile, ma a me nn funziona...
> 
>  :?  :?  :? 
> 
> eppure se incollo il mio output
> ...

 

C'hai un "Class" di troppo, se inserisco solo:

```

0000:00:00.0 0600: 8086:3580 (rev 02)

```

ottengo:

```

80863580  Yes  Intel Corporation  82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller  intel-agp  v2.6.25

```

E scusa per il ritardo      ;-)

----------

